# Pinenut and Dijion Chicken Sandwich



## Piccolina (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I got this great "summerish" recipe off of the show "License to grill" - it is really wonderful.

*Pinenut Dijon Crusted Chicken Sandwich*
(serves 8)





8 x  boneless skinless chicken breasts
2 tbsp olive oil (30ml)
 Salt and pepper to taste
Crust



1 cup of vegetable oil (250ml)
3 cups crushed tortilla chips (750ml)
1 cup toasted pine nuts (250ml)
1/4 cup Dijon mustard (60ml)
2 tbsp liquid honey (30ml)
2 tbsp Cajun spice (30ml)
2 tbsp fresh chopped rosemary (30ml)
Directions: 

  Pinenut Dijon Crusted Chicken Sandwich

Prepare barbeque for grilling with indirect heat by preheating one side of the grill to 250°F/125°C or medium low heat and leaving the other side of the grill off.
Oil the grill. Drizzle chicken with olive oil and add salt and pepper to taste.
Place chicken on heated side of grill and sear each side for 1 minute or until nice char marks are achieved.
Move chicken over to the non-heated side of the barbeque. Coat the top side of the chicken breasts with crust mixture. Close the barbeque lid and cook for 8 minutes per side.
Remove chicken and serve with spicy mayo and crusty buns.
Crust To make the crust, combine all the ingredients in a food processor. Pulse until well combined and a chunky paste has formed.


----------

